# New plants from Orchid Inn



## polyantha (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! I got my first order from Orchid Inn yesterday. I am so happy with those healthy plants. The mexies didn't have that many roots, but I am pretty sure that they will grow new ones in no time.






Flasks from left to right: Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS 'Sam Tsui' AM/AQ/AOS) , Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('New Horizon' FCC/AOS x 'Raptor' GM/JOGA) , Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Leo' SM/JOGA x 'New Horizon' FCC/AOS) , Paph. philippinense var. album x sib ('Green Delight' x 'Albino Beauty' AM/AOS)
Plants from left to right: Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Successful' SM/JOGA x 'Tarantula' GM/JGP2008) , Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Oaxaca' CBR/AOS , Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS






Together with my Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Farnsburg' SM/SOG I've got three different Mexies to start breeding (hopefully...)

Have a nice week!
Yanik


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2014)

excellent! best of luck with the little guys! (which won't be so little one day!)


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

looks great


----------

